# Strato Virtual Server --> Nur PHP/Pearl?



## Noisebub (10. März 2009)

Hallo,
dies ist mein erster Beitrag auf dieser Seite und ich hoffe mal ich versaue es mir nicht gleich mit diesem Post hier bei euch. Im richtigen Forum bin ich ja, nur weiß ich nicht ob diese Seite für solche Fragen gedacht ist.

Ich plane mir einen Server zu mieten um ein paar Projekte darauf laufen zu lassen.
Alle sind in Rails oder in Java geschrieben.
Nun habe ich auch bei Strato vorbei geschaut und mir mal die virtuellen Server angeschaut. So einer würde am Anfang vollkommen ausreichen.

Nun meine eigentliche Frage:
Bei den Details steht dabei dass PHP und Pearl sowie MySQL unsterstützt wird.
1. Habe ich auch auf so einem virtual server vollen root Zugriff?
2. Kann ich dort dann ein JDK bzw. Ruby/Rails installieren, damit meine Projekte dort dann laufen? 
3. (eigentlich selbe Frage wie 2 nur mit Datenbanken) Kann ich statt einer MySQL Datenbank mir auch einfach eine Postgres Datenbank installieren und diese benutzen?

Ich habe bei Strato gesehen dass Ruby bei den Hostinglösungen angeboten wird.
Wo genau ist der Unterschied zwischen so einer hosting Lösung und einem virtuellen Server? (Den Server muss ich selber konfigurieren - die hosting Lösung nicht ?)


----------



## port29 (10. März 2009)

Also..... wo soll ich anfangen....

Wenn du Rails oder Java / Servlets hosten möchtest, dann brauchst du erstmal einen Webserver (software), die eine Weiterleitung vom Port 80 (http) auf einen anderen Port übernimmt. Ich nehme dazu den lighttpd. (Also apache runterwerfen und den einfacheren Webserver dafür aufspielen).

Um ein Rails Projekt zu hosten, brauchst du in der Regel nichts besonderes. Nachdem zu RoR bei dir installiert hast, hast du bereits einen kleinen Webserver und kannst den lighttpd so einstellen, dass er die Anfragen weiterreicht.

Bei Java Projekten sieht es ähnlich aus. Da leitest du die Anfragen genauso weiter, nur dass du da einen eigenen Server für alle deine Java Projekte brauchst. Ich nehme dafür immer den Tomcat.

In der Regel ist die Installation kein Problem, nur weiß ich leider nicht, wie sich die Strato VServer verhalten. Vor allem Tomcat verbraucht recht viel Arbeitsspeicher.

Strato wird das RoR Hosting selbst etwas anders machen. Ich vermute, dass Strato einfach RoR als fastcgi mit dem Apache ausführt. Ist eben aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## K-risma (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn esschon aelter ist: Hier gibt es nen Beitrag im Rubyforum von jemanden, der das hingekriegt hat:
http://forum.ruby-portal.de/viewtopic.php?p=38172&sid=dec221e3fbc965fc6a21604602d510ec

Koennte vielleicht interessant sein.


----------

